# Lekarze > Forum gastrologiczne >  Problemy z trawieniem - jakie leki?

## Tomek_Gdansk

Witam 
Od pewnego czasu mam problemy z trawieniem, wiem że nie odzywiam się najlepiej, ale to wszystko przez moją pracę, nie mam czasu na regularne posiłki a także czesto jem szybko i w biegu, nawet sa dni ze jestem tylko na kanapkach, albo pozostaje mi MC'donald. Czasami czuję dziwne kłucie po lewej stronie brzucha i mam problemy z wypróżnianiem. Czy ktoś z Was zna jakies leki na trawienie? Za wyjątkiem Ranigast bo to juz stosowałem.

----------

